# bbc hd



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

what is gone on with bbc hd is dish gone to have or not


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mak said:


> what is gone on with bbc hd is dish gone to have or not


They're launching about 30 HD channels in March. Maybe BBCA HD will be one.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> They're launching about 30 HD channels in March. Maybe BBCA HD will be one.


How are they doing that?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul's an optimist. But I do see the "Ping Pong Channel HD" on the horizon as Charlie needs to improve his game.:grin:

But your concerns are why I started the So in what decade will Dish give us the new BBC HD coming in July a few months ago. Technically the decade runs from 2001-2010, so they have another year.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Paul's an optimist. But I do see the "Ping Pong Channel HD" on the horizon as Charlie needs to improve his game.:grin:
> 
> But your concerns are why I started the So in what decade will Dish give us the new BBC HD coming in July a few months ago. Technically the decade runs from 2001-2010, so they have another year.


I'm not an optinist, especially when it come to Charlie.


----------



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks I guess we will have to wait and see


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Paul's an optimist. But I do see the "Ping Pong Channel HD" on the horizon as Charlie needs to improve his game.:grin:
> 
> But your concerns are why I started the So in what decade will Dish give us the new BBC HD coming in July a few months ago. Technically the decade runs from 2001-2010, so they have another year.


Technically the decade runs from 2000 thru 2009. 2010 will be the start of a new decade.


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

RickDee said:


> Technically the decade runs from 2000 thru 2009. 2010 will be the start of a new decade.


Wrong, although much was said about 2000 being the start of a new century, the actual fact is that the 21st century started in 2001. There was no year 0. It started in year 1. Thus this decade does in fact go from 2001 to 2010. Sorry, but this huge misconception has bother me for 10 years now.


----------



## prm1177 (Aug 21, 2007)

Slightly OT, but there was no year 0 simply because the Roman number system had no representation for 0 when the concepts of BC and AD/CE were invented (around 520AD). It was the Hindu/Arabic system which gave us the 0 concept (circa 500 AD) and not adopted in Western Europe until after 1100 or so.

Qua est meus BBC HD?


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

This is silly to argue about when decades are.  Even if there was no year 0, I'm still going to group decades 0-9 because the 90s did not go into 2000 and the 80s did not go into 1990, etc. I think that's how most people feel, and I'm fine with that.

I don't care about any of this, I just want BBC America HD.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

Besides, our current calendar wasn't even conceived until around the 4th century!


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

It doesn't matter. It all ends in 2012 anyway!


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

BBC Spokesman explains why calendars are useless, and why we didn't get BBC HD on schedule:

Time Link


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

russ9 said:


> BBC Spokesman explains why calendars are useless, and why we didn't get BBC HD on schedule:
> 
> Time Link


Now that's the best explanation yet! Or to look at it another way, no other explanation has made sense either.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

RickDee said:


> Technically the decade runs from 2000 thru 2009. 2010 will be the start of a new decade.


My personal decade starts in 2010 even though I noted that technically 2010 is still in the same decade. I was just begin generous to Dish.:sure:



russ9 said:


> BBC Spokesman explains why calendars are useless, and why we didn't get BBC HD on schedule:
> 
> Time Link


Now that is the perfect explanation for how Dish uses "soon."


----------

